# Переделка



## Bayanist711 (3 Ноя 2013)

Можно ли переделать из аккордеона баян? Не изменится ли при этом звучание инструмента?


----------



## zet10 (3 Ноя 2013)

Можно!Только не нужно!


----------



## Matvei13 (3 Ноя 2013)

Может быть лучше дать объявление: "Обменяю аккордеон на баян"!


----------



## диапазон64 (4 Ноя 2013)

*Bayanist711*,

На первый вопрос Вам уже ответили. На второй отвечу так: не изменится. Но добавлю: все остальное в инструменте может так измениться, что потом не захотите играть (и продать будет тяжело). Для сравнения только вообразите себе : " кнопочное пианино...".


----------



## Bayanist711 (4 Ноя 2013)

Ну раньше же переделывали из хороших аккордеонов баяны, лично сам сталкивался с такими, годов инструменты 60-70х. С теперишними не сравнить небо и земля. Вот и заинтересовался этим. Аккордеонов этих годов в эвропе хватает, и с такими же богатыми звучаниями, а вот баянов что-то нет.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (8 Ноя 2013)

Можно сделать накладной гриф с баянной клавиатурой как описано здесь.


----------



## zet10 (8 Ноя 2013)

1) и где найти такого умельца который займется этим неблагодарным делом?Да и стоить это вероятно будет как половина нового инструмента...
2) если даже найдете,то я не представляю(если верить картинке),как на таком "уродце"можно будет играть?
Полный идиотизм да и только.
Ну я еще понимаю раньше при дефиците инструментов занимались "кулибинщиной",но сейчас?
Какой смысл то?
Трата времени,денег,усилий...
Изуродуете Аккордеон и не более того...

Уж если кто хочет и отдает предпочтение старым инструментам,так уж лучше поискать и купить оригинальный старый инструмент,к примеру ту же "Супиту",тем более что сейчас это не проблема,в пределах 120 тыс.руб,можно взять себе вполне достойную оригинальную "Супиту".
Все лучше чем "ломать",хороший Аккордеон и потом его уже " и не туды и не сюды".


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (8 Ноя 2013)

Юрий, все Ваши вопросы и замечания более чем уместны. Такая переделка, действительно может оказаться неоправданной, особенно если это делать ради одного инструмента. Но предположим, что есть какая-то компания (например в Китае) которая может производить такие съёмные грифы серийно и не очень дорого (допустим в пределах 100 баксов), то возможно рынок и появится. У нас здесь тоже аккордеонов пруд пруди, а баянов днём с огнём не сыщешь. Ну и по звучанию надо заметить, некоторые старинные аккордеоны очень даже неплохи (особенно правая рука).


----------



## zet10 (8 Ноя 2013)

К сожалению Вы не учитываете конструктивных особенностей Аккордеонов,а практика показывает что инструмент каждой марки индивидуален.И съемный гриф получается должен подгоняться под конкретный инструмент ,иначе не получиться...это сколько же разновидностей накладных грифов нужно будет?
Нереально,утопия,да и вряд ли на рынке это будет востребованно...
Но пофантазировать можно конечно))
Идея забавная))...

Из моей практики-
У меня в магазине мастер работал,так вот у него идея была сделать Гитардеон(это половина корпуса от аккордеона с мехом и к нему присадален гитарный гриф),,,долго он носился с этой идеей,стал плохо работать и думал только о гитардеоне!Пришлось его уволить...больше о нем я ни чего не слышал и не видел его,не исключено что сейчас он уже где нить в сумашедшем доме разрабатывает новые "идеи"


----------



## диапазон64 (9 Ноя 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> предположим, что есть какая-то компания (например в Китае) которая может производить такие съёмные грифы серийно и не очень дорого (допустим в пределах 100 баксов), то возможно рынок и появится.


О чём Вы говорите? Да никакая шаражка в Китае не будет делать и ПОДГОНЯТЬ грифы за 100 баксов! Это не реально. Тут и предполагать нечего.


----------



## Bayanist711 (9 Ноя 2013)

Не нужен съемный гриф, а полностью поменять гриф, я загружу в ближайшее время фото такого баяна, не отличить от фабричного.


----------



## uri (9 Ноя 2013)

можно ведь и к "копейке" колеса от "кировца" поставить..и наооборот, но только зачем? ведь не дефицит инструментов вроде в наше то время...а Гитардеон, это ж интересно как бы он выглядел?))не перевелись еще мастера на Руси!!))


----------



## sedovmika (9 Ноя 2013)

Как раз имею Супиту переделанную под кнопки. Ну что сказать? конечно у ней классные голоса, сравнивал с цельнопланочной Тулой, которую тоже имею (Поляна без выборки). Вот пример звучания:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1z0GM7Yz48
Но басы слабее, это немного не нравится. 
Переделал пружинки в правой (заменил), по нажатию примерно стала как Роланд. В левой ослабил тоже пружинки, стало легче играть. Это инструмент серьёзный, с сильными, красивыми голосами, мне нравится на ней музицировать.


----------



## uri (9 Ноя 2013)

а она точно переделка?супиты вроде и кнопочные были, может ошибаюсь...


----------



## sedovmika (10 Ноя 2013)

Точно переделка. У фабричной кнопочной Супиты больше мензура.


----------

